# 18 Or Older



## potroastV2 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick update forum has been changed to 18+ to register.... Although I will never really know if you guys are actually 18 or not  

Any users that post that they are under 18 the account will be deleted on sight. Sorry about this I do believe in freedom of information but to participate in an illegal activity you must understand the consequences.

Rollitup


----------



## Parlabane (Jul 21, 2006)

wise move.

Regards,

Parlabane


----------



## silvernomad (Jul 31, 2006)

Good move, with everything the way it is; it is better to be safe then sorry later on.


peace


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 11, 2006)

Everytime I hear someone talk about &quot;how do I grow at my parents house?&quot; makes me want to beat them with the ban stick. Its prolly a 15 year old punk kid im sure. lol.


----------



## mouse (Sep 12, 2006)

lucky me im heading on for 19 now


----------



## Sublime757 (Sep 12, 2006)

thats one thing i never did was bring illegal shit (besides my weed bag) into my parents house. thats why i chose to grow outdoors


----------



## mouse (Sep 13, 2006)

i grow at my parents with permission though my mums a drug councellor she knows everything about drugs and would much rather have me smoking weed than drinking

it depends i would never have grown without permission but now i have permission and my room is technically my house (im on the rent agreement) so its all on me if i get caught


ad


----------



## Sublime757 (Sep 13, 2006)

A disclaimer at the main page might be another good idea. like something saying that this site isnt encouraging people to break the law or some bullshit like that


----------



## Troglart (Sep 16, 2006)

heh smoking weed is breaking the law enough lol even though its a class C drug.. where i live you get ticketed and you lose what you have if your caught.. unless your dealing or growing, then its worst


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am looking for a lawyer to write one free of charge for the site if anyone knows any pm me and we will get the disclaimer up and running.


----------



## h20xygen (Sep 18, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> Everytime I hear someone talk about &quot;how do I grow at my parents house?&quot; makes me want to beat them with the ban stick. Its prolly a 15 year old punk kid im sure. lol.


oi im still living with my parents and im 19  
we'll have less of that from you if thats ok mr admin 

plz dont ban me lol


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 19, 2006)

Its cool but if someone slips and admits it. I have to do the right thing and ban them.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have changed the forum rules on register to reflect the over 18


----------

